# virus? kernell32.dll/vx2.dll...? help!!



## fac73 (Aug 13, 2003)

hi all

my friend is having a problem and i'm unsure how to help him

he is talking to me on msn and said hecannot use IE, cannot open any folders, and cannot open control panel or add/remove programmes, or anything similar.

he is running windows ME and said when he tried to open IE got the following:

"IE has caused an error in VX2.dll"

and then on trying again:

"IE has caused an error in KERNELL32.dll"


he is running norton but from what he's said i dont think he's updated in a while. he doesnt have adaware or spybot, and as he cant access sites i downloaded the latest .exe's and tried to send them over msn, however when he tries to open them, gets the messages above

so i asked him to look at task manager, and he tells me the following are listed as running processes:

explorer, 
semagic, 
datemanager, 
Gmt, 
createcd, 
precisiontime, 
whagent, 
ezulamain, 
cmesys, 
loadqm, 
whsurvey, 
Qttask, 
navapw32, 
Dw, 
tsystray, 
aptezbp, 
pelmiced, 
systray, 
mdm, 
winampa, 
rdnal, 
prmt

however i should state he is norweigian so i dont know if any of those (that i dont recognise at least) are normal and translated...



so now i dont know what to do, any advice is of course much appreciated!


----------



## Sephiroth11 (Sep 24, 2003)

If possible, have him download and run Hijack-This. He may download it at:

http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip

Then have him open Hijack-This and Click the "Scan" button when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.

Have him go to where he saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

Do NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. Someone here will be glad to advise you on what to fix.


----------



## fac73 (Aug 13, 2003)

this post is now redundant!


----------



## fac73 (Aug 13, 2003)

deary me

ok, i was able to send the .exe's for adaware and spybot on AIM. the new hijack this log is as follows, disregard the above *worries*

thanks again to anyone with the time to read this! 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 03:37:13, on 17.12.2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PELMICED.EXE
C:\IBMTOOLS\APTEZBTN\APTEZBP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\TSYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\DOWNLOADWARE\DW.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\FELLESFILER\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\NETRATINGS\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\SEMAGIC\LIVEJOURNAL.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\FELLESFILER\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\DATE MANAGER\DATEMANAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\PRECISIONTIME\PRECISIONTIME.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\LAVASOFT AD-AWARE\AD-AWARE.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.startsiden.no/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.no/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.no/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://search.msn.no/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koblinger
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://searchbar.linksummary.com/
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {FE6BC4EF-5676-484B-88AE-883323913256} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GDRIVE] C:\IBMTOOLS\IBMBOOT\GDRIVE.EXE -N
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] PELMICED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AEZBProc] c:\ibmtools\aptezbtn\aptezbp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LCDsens] C:\WINDOWS\LCDSENS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealJukeboxSystray] C:\PROGRAMFILER\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\TSYSTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAMFILER\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Programfiler\Fellesfiler\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Premeter] C:\PROGRA~1\NETRAT~1\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAMFILER\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpyBotSnD] "C:\PROGRAMFILER\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\SPYBOTSD.EXE" /autocheck
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Programfiler\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Programfiler\Fellesfiler\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Semagic.lnk = C:\Programfiler\Semagic\LiveJournal.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.online.no/
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a224.g.akamai.net/7/224/52/2...apple.com/qt502/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D6016EE7-A8FF-11D1-B37E-A4759ECD7909} (AxPulse Class) - http://www.pulse3d.com/players/english/PulsePlayerAxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {072D3F2E-5FB6-11D3-B461-00C04FA35A21} (CFForm Runtime) - http://www.fandomination.net/CFIDE/classes/CFJava.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run HJT again and put checks in these items

C:\PROGRAMFILER\DOWNLOADWARE\DW.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\NETRATINGS\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\FELLESFILER\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\DATE MANAGER\DATEMANAGER.EXE

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {FE6BC4EF-5676-484B-88AE-883323913256} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Programfiler\Fellesfiler\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Premeter] C:\PROGRA~1\NETRAT~1\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a224.g.akamai.net/7/224/52/2...meInstaller.exe

*Close all browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Reboot your machine.

I would also suggest your friend delete these files:
C:\PROGRAMFILER\DOWNLOADWARE\DW.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\NETRATINGS\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\FELLESFILER\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAMFILER\DATE MANAGER\DATEMANAGER.EXE

Post back and let us know how things are going.


----------



## fac73 (Aug 13, 2003)

thanks, cybertech

i asked him to delete those entries as you advised, i dont have a new HJT log though

my worry is that people who are somewhat ignorant of protecting themselves and all too eager to wash their hands of the event once it has passed, that sort of impatience of, "it works now, i just want to use it"... i'll see i guess. 

thanks for your help


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I agree with you on the protection. It was nice of you to take the time to help a friend.


----------



## bronzojo (Dec 27, 2003)

I have the same problem as the first post.
when I run Hijackthis will it delete files.
alas pc hasnt been backed up recently
j


----------



## bronzojo (Dec 27, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 16:17:06 Sunfire, on 12/27/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\AUTODISK\ADSERVICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER PLUS! 2\MSGPLUS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB03.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WT\UPDATER\WCMDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\AUTODISK\ADUSERMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\DRIVEICONS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\UNLOAD\HPQCMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\KEYBOARD\TYPE32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\YEAR BOOK\APPLICATION DATA\LYVDGLSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\YEAR BOOK\APPLICATION DATA\MSBB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WJVIEW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\UHS2333.TMP
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBSAVINGSFROMEBATES\WEBSAVINGSFROMEBATES.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://mysearchnow.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://mysearchnow.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.dothesearch.com/user/cs.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:24491
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://www.comcast.net
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662} - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1D870C86-AA3C-4451-81E4-71D480A1A652} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {fb4083d1-db6e-4e38-920f-5ab56b3bde55} - C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\YEAR BOOK\APPLICATION DATA\BIQUGRGCKA.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: glsssschyec - {2594f8d3-3ac8-4a1f-afd8-6d1c4a5b5f61} - C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\YEAR BOOK\APPLICATION DATA\BIQUGRGCKA.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ADUserMon] C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Drive Icons] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Deskup] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\deskup.exe /IMGSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SENTRY] C:\WINDOWS\SENTRY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ComcastSUPPORT] C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgkill.exe /cleaneahtioga /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchEnhancement] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCBAR\V1\SCBAR.EXE" /U
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [brgcki] C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\YEARBO~1\APPLIC~1\lyvdglss.exe -QuieT
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\YEAR BOOK\APPLICATION DATA\MSBB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AEH] C:\WINDOWS\AEH.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebSavingsfromEbates] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ADService] C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [MSMSGS] "C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - Startup: Norton Program Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NSCHED32.EXE
O4 - User Startup: Norton Program Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NSCHED32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Savings - file://C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Temp\ebateswebsavings_script0.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Netnews (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Help (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {53E10C2C-43B2-4657-BA29-AAE179E7D35C} - http://207.44.176.11/auth/IE_InstllC.exe
O16 - DPF: {FC327B3F-377B-4CB7-8B61-27CD69816BC3} - http://www.getweathercast.com/WeatherAutoCAST0014.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB6AFDAB-E16D-430B-A5EE-0408A12289DC} (Installer2 Class) - http://download.fordaleltd.com/install/setup.cab
O16 - DPF: {6EB5B540-1E74-4D91-A7F0-5B758D333702} (nCaseInstaller Class) - http://bis.180solutions.com/activexinstallers/260/nCaseInstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D870C86-AA3C-4451-81E4-71D480A1A652} - http://216.93.172.116/sub2bc.exe
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A} - http://www.spywarenuker.com/product/camp/SpywareNuker_com/SpywareNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinstc.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab

this is the file from mine pc that has the same problem


----------



## speckk (Dec 28, 2003)

Help i have the same problem..
Please help thanks..

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SA3DSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CPQDIAG\CPQDFWAG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\MOUSE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\INTERNET\CISRVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WT\UPDATER\WCMDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\MSBB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\UPDATER\WUPDATER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IOWATCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 4.0\DISTILLR\ACROTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ICQ\ICQ.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NJSTAR ASIAN EXPLORER\NJEXPLOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NJSTAR ASIAN EXPLORER\NJEXPLOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NJSTAR ASIAN EXPLORER\NJEXPLOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
D:\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.kristinkreuk.net/index2.shtml
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://files.cc.cometsystems.com/assist/cc/1.0/assist_ct.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: CnsHook Class - {D157330A-9EF3-49F8-9A67-4141AC41ADD4} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CNSHOOK.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: Assistant - {1B0E7716-898E-48cc-9690-4E338E8DE1D3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\3721\ASSIST\ASSIST.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: PerfectNavBHO Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O1 - Hosts: 66.40.16.218 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662} - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {40AC4D2D-491D-11D4-AAF2-0008C75DCD2B} - C:\WINDOWS\BPBOH.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet3_88.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D5C778F1-CF13-4E70-ADF0-45A953E7CB8B} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ESSENTIALS\V11\NE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14D6793-9B65-11D3-80B6-00500487BDBA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMET\BIN\CSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92EA-EC65A294AE31} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ALTAVI~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1B0E7716-898E-48cc-9690-4E338E8DE1D3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\3721\ASSIST\ASSIST.DLL
O2 - BHO: IE - {D157330A-9EF3-49F8-9A67-4141AC41ADD4} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CNSHOOK.DLL
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Comet Toolbar - {FE6BC4EF-5676-484B-88AE-883323913256} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMET\BIN\CSIETB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {ACB1E670-3217-45C4-A021-6B829A8A27CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSCSHELLEXTENSION.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: AltaVista Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92EA-EC65A294AE31} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ALTAVI~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Assistant - {1B0E7716-898E-48cc-9690-4E338E8DE1D3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\3721\ASSIST\ASSIST.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3dfx Tools] rundll32.exe 3dfxCmn.dll,UpdateRegSettings
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] c:\mouse\system\em_exec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aureal A3D Interactive Audio Init] A3dInit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CISrvr Program] C:\COMPAQ\INTERNET\CISRVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mirabilis ICQ] C:\Program Files\ICQ\NDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CnsMin] Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CNSMIN.DLL,Rundll32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [helper.dll] C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\3721\helper.dll,Rundll32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\WINDOWS\MSBB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BIMBHLGM] C:\WINDOWS\BIMBHLGM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsShell] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\3721\ASSIST\ASSHELL.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Aureal A3D Interactive Audio] sa3dsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CPQDFWAG] C:\WINDOWS\cpqdiag\CpqDfwAg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Explorer Update Build 1142] explorer32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Iomega Watch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IOWATCH.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Disk Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Startup: Refresh.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\REFRESH.EXE
O4 - Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 4.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: AltaVista Search - file://C:\Program Files\Dynamic Toolbar\ALTAVISTA\Cache\SelectedContextSearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate - file://C:\Program Files\Dynamic Toolbar\ALTAVISTA\Cache\SelectedContextTranslation.htm
O9 - Extra button: Short Message (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: 3721 Assistant (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Clean Internet access record (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Repair Browser (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O11 - Options group: [!CNS] Chinese keywords
O12 - Plugin for .vdo: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\plugins\npvdo32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .ofb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPONFLOW.DLL
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.schooldna.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://schdnaweb.schooldna.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://schdnaweb1.schooldna.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://schdnaweb2.schooldna.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://schdnavdo.schooldna.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D} - http://www.greatplugin.com/diallerfiles/005016.exe
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://www.asiansmut.org/teen-movie.cab
O16 - DPF: {89122070-4199-11D4-8BAF-0050045B552C} - http://download.rocketpipe.com/bundles/1297.cab
O16 - DPF: {D14D6793-9B65-11D3-80B6-00500487BDBA} (CSBHO Class) - http://files.cc.cometsystems.com/cc2/release/bin/cc3.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37871.9238541667
O16 - DPF: {62789780-B744-11D0-986B-00609731A21D} (Autodesk MapGuide ActiveX Control) - http://www.can.com.sg/mwf/mgaxctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8C4A2492-3FED-41F2-BBAB-34E802844F8D} (IESettings Class) - http://schdnaweb.schooldna.com/schooldna/login/dnaClientIE.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003080601/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/23ab529275e84cc13f00/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A607D08-EEC4-11D5-AB13-000102C5D598} (sBChecker Control) - http://maxonline.starhub.com/smartbridge/sBChecker.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92EA-EC65A294AE31} (AltaVista Toolbar) - http://toolbar.altavista.com/app/toolbar/cfg/altavista.cab?r=IEHNSO
O16 - DPF: {6EB5B540-1E74-4D91-A7F0-5B758D333702} (nCaseInstaller Class) - http://bis.180solutions.com/activexinstallers/442/nCaseInstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://media.toontown.com/toontown/sv1.0.7.12.5/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {733652F9-53EF-4BF1-B391-375980675D6F} (V3PROXL Control) - http://download.3721.com/download/myv3/plugin/myv3light.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2F2B9D0-96B9-4B25-B90C-636ECB207D18} - http://www.getweathercast.com/WUInstCAST.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB6AFDAB-E16D-430B-A5EE-0408A12289DC} - http://download.fordaleltd.com/install/setup.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.companion.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_6_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong Solitaire - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/mjst3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ot0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_1us.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) -


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Click on the link below to download CWshredder
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/cwschronicles.html

Run the program and let it do it's thing.

*Make sure you follow the advice about the security updates listed at the bottom of the page, in order to prevent re-infection.*

Next:

Download Spybot http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/index1.php

*Make sure to follow the instructions for updates prior to running the scan.*

Click on "Search For updates" After the search has completed, the available Updates will be listed. Choose which Updates you would like to Download. Click "Download updates." The Updates will self install. The screen will change again. 
Sometimes the Default Download Location will produce an Error. If that happens, look in the right panel. There you will find a small arrow next to the name of the current Download site. Click on it for a list of alternate sites. One of those should be able to retrieve the files you have selected.

Reboot and download AdAware http://www.lavasoftusa.com/
*Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the webupdate.*

Reboot and post another HJT log and let's see what's left.


----------



## jalemus (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi I ahve the same problem and I get this log file

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 13:56:11, on 05/01/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMA\ARCHIVOS COMUNES\EPSON\EBAPI\SAGENT2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PROMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMA\ARCHIVOS COMUNES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMA\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMA\ARCHIVOS COMUNES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\RNATHCHK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMA\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE 6\NETSCP.EXE
D:\BORRAR\HIJACK\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://fastmetasearch.com/bar.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://fastmetasearch.com/bar.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://fastmetasearch.com/bar.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Vínculos
O1 - Hosts: 66.40.16.234 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662} - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMA\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Promon.exe] Promon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] c:\ARCHIV~1\CD-WRI~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICSDCLT] C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\icsdclt.dll,ICSClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXM6Patch_981116] C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMA\ARCHIVOS COMUNES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SAgent2ExePath] C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Consola de Sun Java (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - http://a320.g.akamai.net/7/320/1456...players/english/5.0/win/PulsePlayer5AxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://212.105.78.59/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4284/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = sigma-aie.com.mx,200.33.213.66,200.33.209.66
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 148.245.237.67,200.33.213.66,200.33.209.66


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

jalemus,
Welcome to TSG. Please follow the advice given just before your post. When complete post another log for review.

I hope you follow up as speckk and bronzojo have not and really need to


----------



## HrmnMcHnsngr (Jan 10, 2004)

hows it goin, my names sean, i too have been having the same sort of problem with the kernell32 error... i downloaded hijackthis and this is what it brought up... if you could help me out the way you did the others i would greatly appreciate it, thanks

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\DIGITAL DASHBOARD\DEVGULP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ELHPGEST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://server224.smartbotpro.net/7search/?hkcu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://default-homepage-network.com/start.cgi?hkcu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://default-homepage-network.com/start.cgi?hklm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://server224.smartbotpro.net/7search/?hklm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
F0 - system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] Crogram Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\Program Files\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Antivirus] C:\WINDOWS\AV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jfeoxkoo] C:\WINDOWS\elhpgest.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6180ADE2-084F-B0E8-8C0F-150845BF1B73} (DownloadUL Class) - http://public.searchbarcash.com/cab/014/wkzgcnny.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.netpaloffers.net/NetpalOffers/DMO1/x3ro1.cab

thanks again


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Sean,
[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Click on the link below to download CWshredder
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/cwschronicles.html

Run the program and let it do it's thing. Make sure you click on "Fix" and not scan only.

*Make sure you follow the advice about the security updates listed at the bottom of the page, in order to prevent re-infection.*

Next:

Download Spybot http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/index1.php

*Make sure to follow the instructions for updates prior to running the scan.*

Click on "Search For updates" After the search has completed, the available Updates will be listed.

Choose which Updates you would like to Download. Click "Download updates." The Updates will self install. The screen will change again.

Sometimes the Default Download Location will produce an Error. If that happens, look in the right panel. There you will find a small arrow next to the name of the current Download site. Click on it for a list of alternate sites. One of those should be able to retrieve the files you have selected.

Scan and reboot if the program tells you to.

Download AdAware http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

*Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".*

Adaware configuration 
Then ........
Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"
From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan"

Then......
Click "Use custom scanning options>Customize" and have these options on: "Scan within archives" ,"Scan active processes","Scan registry", "Deep scan registry" ,"Scan my IE Favorites for banned 
URL" and "Scan my host-files"

Then.....
Go to settings(the gear on top of AdAware)>Tweak>Scanning engine and tick "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then........"Cleaning engine" and tick "Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

Then...... click "proceed" to save your settings.

Scan and allow AdAware to fix everything.

Reboot and post another HJT log and let's see what's left.


----------



## HrmnMcHnsngr (Jan 10, 2004)

hows it goin, this is sean again, thanks for you help, but unfortunately after completing all the tasks you told me to, the error still pops up. if you have anymore ideas let me know, thanks


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

post another HJT log and let's see what's left


----------



## HrmnMcHnsngr (Jan 10, 2004)

here ya go... sorry about not posting it before, i was confused.....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:47:13 PM, on 1/11/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\DIGITAL DASHBOARD\DEVGULP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ELHPGEST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
F0 - system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] Crogram Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jfeoxkoo] C:\WINDOWS\elhpgest.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> here ya go... sorry about not posting it before, i was confused.....


Hope it wasn't something I said 

Run HJT again and put a check against this

F0 - system.ini: Shell=
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jfeoxkoo] C:\WINDOWS\elhpgest.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...meInstaller.exe

*Close all browser windows before clicking "fix checked".*

Reboot your machine and post another log.

Additionally, I would encourage you to get rid of KAZAA. You can find a removal tool here

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

You will continue to have problems if you choose to use it. Search TSG for KAZAA and you'll learn lots about it.


----------



## HrmnMcHnsngr (Jan 10, 2004)

alright... good news, no error @ startup anymore. thanks for helping, and as far as i knew we had gotten rid of kazaa, i havent used it in forever, but i downloaded that program you told me to totally get rid of it. i still have one little problem though, when i open winamp the error message pops up and says winamp has caused an erroor in kernell32 and then another one pops up saying winamp has caused an error in winamp.exe.... any advice? and thanks again


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

After you remove Kazaa run HJT and make sure this is gone
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY

Maybe a reinstall of winamp will fix the errors you are getting.

I also suggest you get the latest and greatest version of IE.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Internet Explorer 6 SP 1:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&displaylang=en


----------



## rmisyuk (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a very big proble with pop ups. I have accidentaly installed some adware agent don't remember its name but has something to do with a toolbar. I ran 3 different adware removers which found and removed it partiall, however, it is still there. I have read this chat and thought that may be you are the guy who can help me fight this. Please have a look at this and tell me if you see something that might be hurting my system. The symptoms are when internet explorer is runnin, I get constant pop ups
. Thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:35:01 PM, on 11/30/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wfxsnt40.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust PestPatrol\PPActiveDetection.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Aware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFaxAppPortStarter] wfxsnt40.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MXOBG] C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust PestPatrol\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1095630759591
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: O&O Defrag - O&O Software GmbH - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe


----------

